# Snow Day....



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I was hoping for a snow day we are smack in the middle of PA- our local school closed- not the blizzard along the coast- but the roads are BAD very bad- as my DH said- since where we work is not closed- and he went to work-

How is it where you all are? Roadking- I know you are in PA- and ready 

I am sitting on the couch crocheting and lookin here!


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

School announced at 5 that they will be closed. calling for 1-3 (already have 3 so far on top of the 8-10 we got Saturday), and 1-3 each day and night until Thursday. It's a light fluffy snow.
Got the greenhouse set, so wife will be out there. Kiddos will do chores inside, then outside, then they can play.
Me? Think I'll prep a batch of jerky, fire up the outdoor furnace for the shop and get my spring cleaning started.
Stay safe and warm.

Matt


----------



## tweber (Oct 13, 2014)

I`m from Slatington Pa (10 miles north of Allentown) We got 7 on Saturday and they are calling for another 8-14 depending on what weather station you believe. I took the wife to work and then I went in. Poor father in law is at home with our 8 year old triplets...... I feel bad for him


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yall be safe and stay warm.


----------



## Peace n Quiet (Jun 16, 2003)

A few miles north of Scranton, Pa here... barely an inch of snow on the ground and our school has closed. &#128547;
Already finished all of the barn chores and baked a cake. No choice but to clean the house now. 
Or... I could just go sledding with the kids instead! Lol!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Schools are all out here. We are in the northern part of the "warning zone" for Ohio. We got about 3" from what I saw shoveling, but friends about 10 miles away have 6". We aren't getting your Nor'Easter punch, so once this is cleared we'll be fine. We homeschool so no "day off" for my kiddo's. We'll take a nice day in spring, instead, or just get out early (they are almost done with a few of their subjects for this year)


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am gonna shovel- Have Stuffed Pepper soup on the stove- made and froze the peppers in August- put'em in a pot and add some cooked rice from the fridge and and 2 quarts of canned tomato sauce and extra Italian seasoning- dinner is set- 
Have 3 loads of clothes to take down and 2 to put up- 

Yet- here I sit still crocheting and only the soup is simmering LOL


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

They closed most of the area schools late this morning. The main roads are fair according to my wife who went to get gas close by. She said the stations were packed with people doing the same thing. 

We have about 2 1/2 inches of blowing snow and it is very windy. No matter. The fire wood is stocked and the wood stove hot. :happy2:

I think it is an hour by hour forecast. No matter, they all say SNOW heavy at times. NJ Chris Christie said NJ Transit was closing down at 10 PM tonight. NY Gov. is closing mass transit at 11 PM tonight.

Stay home and stay warm.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

Sunny and 43 degrees here in Idaho. It's a sloppy muddy mess! Have not even lit the fire for the day yet - just grabbed a sweater instead. I hope all of you back east are safe and hunkered down!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I love being snowed in- but I hate having chores- LOL- I shoveled- I have about an hour to take down the 3 loads of clothes- before DH comes home- LOL- I am sneaky- I bust my rear for the last hour of being home alone- so I can make it look like I worked all day 
Shhhhh- don't tell him hahahahah


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Partly sunny and 55* so far here in Western WA - forecast to hit the 60's again today. Weird weather here this year - we had temps into the teens and a small snowfall in November, but here it is, January, and it's springtime temps and pretty dry, overall. We've had a couple good rainy spells, but not the typical days and days of rainy weather. Snowpack is only 40% of normal in the Cascades...that's NOT good. I miss the winters with good snowfall and sledding!

Those of you in the path of this latest storm, stay safe and warm, and enjoy the French Toast weather.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Schools closed for 1" or 3"? Must be expecting more. Our schools are open here. We have light snow here, we probably won't get an inch. The chickens didn't want to go out today, so I fed them their afternoon snack and closed up their coop. Made spaghetti, or whatever those thin square noodles are called, will cook them tonight and make oriental spaghetti. I have the sauce made up and the vegetables ready.


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

The bad thing is when the weather does turn bad, people and kids need to get home! When the weather makes its turn to the worst, it is usually to late.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Nothing going on here in N.C. 

The tube says people in New York are doing the last minute scurry for supplies thing.

It's expected to be record breaking for Boston area snowfall, and pretty harsh for most. High wind blizzard activity expected tomorrow and into Wednesday.

Yall be careful.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

Everyone be safe and warm.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I saw some guy in NYC on the tv- being interviewed he said "nothing is coming you are all nuts" lol- 
I thought buddy- I hope you have a store of stuff at home and are just trying to be funny!!!


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

We are two hours north of Boston, in Maine. School is closed for tomorrow and DH's work is closed too. MA and NH declared a state of emergency. Travel prohibited. We're bunkered down, fingers crossed we keep power, though we're prepared to. Gearing up for the clean up! 
Stay warm everyone!


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> We are two hours north of Boston, in Maine. School is closed for tomorrow and DH's work is closed too. MA and NH declared a state of emergency. Travel prohibited. We're bunkered down, fingers crossed we keep power, though we're prepared to. Gearing up for the clean up!
> Stay warm everyone!


Here in W. Pa we had 3-4 inches. Freight on I-80 seemed to be sparse this morning ... the drivers do not want to be stranded in the storm.

My uncle lives in Chelmsford Mass... about an hour north of Boston 

My nephew and his wife and 4 children live in near Waterville Maine

My relatives are in the predicted big snowfall areas. Nephew has a flatter roof on his house and will need to shovel off snow.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

We're in for a couple of snow days and are hunkered down in New England. Hopefully we'll be set for the "historic" storm. Schools let out today about 2 hrs early but there were only light flurries. 

We're native New Englanders & have been through plenty of storms. The weird part was receiving a "robocall" from the electric company urging people to be prepared. We've never received a call like that in the past so it was a bit odd.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

73 down here tomorrow, next day is suppose to be 77. You folks stay safe.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

They were talking about the lines just to get inside a grocery store, and how empty the shelves were when folks did get in. This is why you should have your pantry full and water stored ALL THE TIME! Obviously, I'm preaching to the choir here, but I wish that when they hold those press conferences telling people to stay off the roads, they'd give some real advice on how to prepare for the water to be off or power to be out.

There's no bottled water left in the store! Hmm, how about filling some bowls and pitchers at your home while the water is running. Hit the fruit juice aisle. Buy fruit packed in water. Buy yogurt. If the store is out of milk and bottled water, there are probably a few other things that have been overlooked by the masses.

I'm always glad when I realize that it doesn't matter what the weather does - we're ready.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

And another snow day. Cancelled again at 5 am. 

Matt


----------



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

We cancelled too. That's two in a row. Love them now...hate to make them up later.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

us too- and I don't mind the make up at the end of the year- it never bothered me- cause I have to work and there is 2 days I don't have to find someone to babysit


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Bust of a storm...only about an inch...but cold.
Luckily, we got the days back from when they called school because of the shooter.

Matt


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

Out here, we got about 20" of snow - far from "historic". As a bonus, it's light and fluffy. Thankfully we didn't lose power so that saved some aggravation.

Manygoats - you hit the nail on the head. The situation of the long lines & empty shelves at the stores happens every. time. snow. is. predicted. It's New England - it's going to snow. Even if it's not a big event, it will snow and/or be icy at other times & just a bad idea to venture out. A couple of extra items purchased every time one shops will fill a pantry quickly for little $$$ - I know you all know this but jeepers. LOL


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

78 degrees and sunny in Dallas.
There is a reason I moved south - this is it.:cowboy:


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

As a tribute to the shopper panic, we always have a special dinner the night of a storm...
1 or 2 loaves of bread, a dozen or two eggs, cinnamon, etc. and do up a huge batch of french toast. What doesn't get devoured then goes to the freezer for weekend breakfasts.

Make the bacon and sausage prior as well.

Last night was pancakes.

Matt


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Roadking said:


> As a tribute to the shopper panic, we always have a special dinner the night of a storm...
> 1 or 2 loaves of bread, a dozen or two eggs, cinnamon, etc. and do up a huge batch of french toast. What doesn't get devoured then goes to the freezer for weekend breakfasts.
> 
> Make the bacon and sausage prior as well.
> ...


Lol, Matt. We do that, too. We call it French toast weather.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

manygoatsnmore said:


> but I wish that when they hold those press conferences telling people to stay off the roads, they'd give some real advice on how to prepare for the water to be off
> 
> There's no bottled water left in the store! Hmm, how about filling some bowls and pitchers at your home while the water is running. Hit the fruit juice aisle. Buy fruit packed in water. Buy yogurt. If the store is out of milk and bottled water, there are probably a few other things that have been overlooked by the masses.


It's the same with every disaster. People don't seem to know how to stock up on water. 
I was watching an old you tube about animal rescue during hurricane Rita. 
Woman calls the humane society to go get her dogs locked in her house. 
They break in and lo and behold the toilet seat isn't even up for the dogs, back of tank is covered. 
No water dishes seen anywhere&#8230;.sheesh


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

oceantoad said:


> 73 down here tomorrow, next day is suppose to be 77. You folks stay safe.


Here too. It's absolutely beautiful outside.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

We have plenty of water...it's in the form of snow that can be melted next to the fireplace...LOL!

Matt


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Two snow days in a row here on Long Island. We got the call about today last night which was considerate of them and then we got the call about tomorrow at dinner time. Yeah!! No 5 am calls!! 

We got about 18" of snow. Definitely not what they predicted but the storm shifted about 50 miles east so we got a little less than they thought. The end of Long Island got almost 30 inches though! But the thing is that the roads are just not well plowed! I know they plowed but they are still slick and we are in a very hilly area so they decided to close schools. 

I'm just hoping they get the railroad going again because my daughter has to get into the city for grad school tomorrow. She was going to go in to her apartment tonight but no trains are running. They say they will be running tomorrow though so hopefully they are right!

The crazy thing was that there was a driving ban until 9 am this morning but the grocery store my girls work at had people standing at the door at 6 am. First off, what did they need so desperately that they risked a $300 ticket to get it? And WHY was the store open at 6 am when no one was supposed to be driving?? Just makes no sense to me.


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

The store must have some foot traffic or they would not have opened.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Wanda said:


> The store must have some foot traffic or they would not have opened.


There were a bunch of people there - all people who drove. Fortunately, there are a few who live within walking distance who work there and they opened the store until others could get there safely.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Yes, Matt - it seems silly that when people are surrounded by snow, they'd worry about running out of water. 

Of course, depending on where you are, I suppose that snow may not be all that wonderful for drinking...salted and plowed roads in an urban area may cover up any clean snow, or maybe it's an area with heavy pollution, or lots of dogs being walked...

Still, I was thinking that if the bottled water is gone, the store probably still has plastic goods or cooking pots or something else that will hold water (or snow, if it's clean) - even if it's just ziploc bags. Those can all be used hold tap water. Sometimes you have to think outside the box. If they had an announcement with those kind of tips, maybe it would help...or maybe not, depending on the listener.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

And another one. 

Matt


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Quite a bit of snow here, but it has slowly melted/packed down. Still coming dow, but it is much wetter than earlier today. AZ/NM are getting a nice lot of moisture this week.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

12 inches yesterday- I think there will be more today. I have never heard of them closing the schools or hoarding food though. Last year we lost power for 10 days but luckily the temp. was mild about 10 F. so it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

We are up for another 12 atleast tomorrow- I went to ---- drum roll---- the liquor store and got more yarn- :hobbyhors... so I will have plenty to do if there is another snow day- oh and I am going to try to make DH some homemade deodorant- since the all natural stuff is making his skin itch now- 
baking soda
cornstarch 
Coconut oil
essential oil-


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Yup, I'm seeing monday and tuesday off, if the folks that guess the weather are right.
The boys restocked the firewood racks on the porch, plus, on their own, reloaded the kindling totes, split up a bunch of chunckers (split up logs that are way too short), and eldest decided to reload the big firewood rack in the drive way by the house. Moved about 3/4 of a cord with a sled, solo. (He's sound asleep on the chair next to me...LOL)
Wife made a killer dinner, starch heavy, fireplace cranking, furnace quiet, and we're all settling in for a nice winter's nap.
Be safe all, and stay warm.

Matt


----------



## Midgard (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm still waiting for a second decent snow in northeast Washington. We should have had 30" of snow but have only had 15". The temperatures have ranged from above freezing to the low 40s.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Becka03 said:


> We are up for another 12 at least tomorrow-* I went to ---- drum roll---- the liquor store and got more yarn*- :hobbyhors... so I will have plenty to do if there is another snow day- oh and I am going to try to make DH some homemade deodorant- since the all natural stuff is making his skin itch now-
> baking soda
> cornstarch
> Coconut oil
> essential oil-


Funny place to buy your yarn, Becka, lol! :hysterical: :happy2:

I'm sorry, you know I can't resist....:ashamed:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

We are going to have snow days here. Dh is working 7/12's right now and stayed home this morning to go pick up my new Hickory Flooring!!!!!:nanner::nanner::nanner: Then he will have to go to work. We are supposed to get about 10 inches and more south of us where he works. I suspect I won't see him for days.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

just called off for tomorrow.

Matt


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Funny place to buy your yarn, Becka, lol! :hysterical: :happy2:
> 
> I'm sorry, you know I can't resist....:ashamed:


Oh my goodness- LOL- I type like I talk- not always coherent! 
It would save gas if I could get yarn at the liquor store though! They are close together- hahahaha

We did not get the 12 inches- we got about 3 inches and school was cancelled anyway- but there is ice out there- 
I suppose I will work from home instead of calling off- I need to start saving some vacation days LOL


----------



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

we were called off last evening. wet snow and ice currently


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Last night we were called that schools had a 2 hour delay but this morning we got the call that schools are cancelled. We had about 5" of snow last night but now we are getting sleet and freezing rain and I'm sure the roads will be slippery. I just went out and put more food out for the birds and they are quite enjoying themselves!


----------

